# Queries regarding Tp-link router



## roady (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey guys,

I plan to buy a router that should be able to control the following things (at least):

content filtering
bandwidth control
mac-wise allow of internet
firewall

Basically I want to block a lot of sites and also keep control over who browses what. 

I came across TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps Wireless N Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

but I'm not sure if this can fulfill all the task.

Is this good enough? If not, please share some good alternatives. Also, currently I'm using Beetel Wi-Fi DSL CPE 450-BX1 (airtel) and I'm looking for a better range as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

Content filtering and control can simply be done by using OpenDNS, which will be good enough for home use. Just change the DNS in router; every router has this setting.

Plus, mac block is also available in every router.

The only thing you need to worry about is bandwidth control. Say if you want to define a rule that system X shouldn't get more than 50% of the bandwidth, then this cna't be easily accomplished using even the best of the budget routers. I don't have any hands on experience of premium  routers so can't say about them.

Also, ddwrt support, purportedly solves it, but again, I have no experience in it. So, at best you can go for a ddwrt supported router and exercise your luck.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 20, 2014)

yea have a look at the screen shots of my tl-wdr3600 tplink
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/837/dvur.png
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/33/9rk0.png
*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/199/h7cm.png


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

^Have you ever tried and tested it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

All Shared Tutorials: How To Limit Bandwith Per IP using Wireless Router TL-WR740N


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Have you ever tried and tested it ?



nope, i have unlimited plan 3mbps/30gb then 1mbps/unlimited


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> nope, i have unlimited plan 3mbps/30gb then 1mbps/unlimited



Can you test with any of the devices you connect ?


----------



## roady (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah well I'm eagerly looking for someone who has tested such things >_<


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 20, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can you test with any of the devices you connect ?



sure but after 3days, i mean on sunday
school-work.....


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Feb 20, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> nope, i have unlimited plan 3mbps/30gb then 1mbps/unlimited



What's the rental ? Who's the ISP ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

kARTechnology said:


> sure but after 3days, i mean on sunday
> school-work.....



Sure buddy, no problem.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 21, 2014)

Esoteric Eric said:


> What's the rental ? Who's the ISP ?



well its a local cable broadband(fiber)(FTTC)
@600/month and freebees(pay 1 year, 2months free+ instalation free)

- - - Updated - - -



dashing.sujay said:


> Sure buddy, no problem.



* 01:27 AM *
??????????


----------



## roady (Feb 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Also, ddwrt support, purportedly solves it, but again, I have no experience in it. So, at best you can go for a ddwrt supported router and exercise your luck.



I went through DDWRT basics but how do you find out if your router can support DDWRT? 
I'm more of a techie and I'm liking the idea already. Will that router listed in the first post work with DD-WRT firmware?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 21, 2014)

roady said:


> I went through DDWRT basics but how do you find out if your router can support DDWRT?
> I'm more of a techie and I'm liking the idea already. Will that router listed in the first post work with DD-WRT firmware?



No that router would not work.
Basic router with ddwrt support is Asus rt-n13u(2.5-3k)
But nowadays it is having many issues(Wi-Fi dropping) got mine replaced 2 times by fk and then refunded

Now with tp-link wdr3600(4.5k) everything's fine


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

roady said:


> I went through DDWRT basics but how do you find out if your router can support DDWRT?
> I'm more of a techie and I'm liking the idea already. Will that router listed in the first post work with DD-WRT firmware?



Usually, if a router i has ddwrt support, manufacturer mentions it.

If not, check here- Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki


----------



## roady (Feb 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Usually, if a router i has ddwrt support, manufacturer mentions it.
> 
> If not, check here- Supported Devices - DD-WRT Wiki



Yep, it seems to be listed over there, supported till v4. That's fine until I read this:

*www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/TP-LINK_TL-WR740N



> Limitation/Bugs
> 
> as of v4:
> 
> ...



I think I'll buy this one. I do require Lan-transferring-of-files but not really a big issue as of now. Thanks for your inputs guys!


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 22, 2014)

roady said:


> Yep, it seems to be listed over there, supported till v4. That's fine until I read this:
> 
> TP-LINK TL-WR740N - DD-WRT Wiki
> 
> ...



you should confirm before buying that you will get a v4 or less...if at all you get a higher version thaen no dd-wrt


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, those bugs are not of much importance, you can go ahead.


----------



## roady (Feb 24, 2014)

Alrite.. btw I noticed the backend more closely right now.. and I have airtel broadband connection. How do I connect my phone line with this? 




Guess i bought the wireless one.. any workaround for this?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

No, you will need a modem which has a RJ11 port (the one which comes from phone line).

If you have any kind of modem lying around, you can use that.


----------



## roady (Feb 24, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> No, you will need a modem which has a RJ11 port (the one which comes from phone line).
> 
> If you have any kind of modem lying around, you can use that.



Hmm.. guess I'll go ahead with this option.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 25, 2014)

I see you edited the post. 

No worries that you bought a simple router. You can use your current Beetel router and connect it with your new router to use with it. And regarding loosing access to web-admin panel of Beetel, just reset it by pressing the reset key at the back. You'll just need to re-enter the ISP settings.


----------



## roady (Mar 2, 2014)

Okay I'm using TP-WR841N with DD-WRT. It's working good so far, Didn't really see any signal drop. 
Overall, love the utility/GUI provided by dd-wrt. I wanted to restrict access on some sites based on mac/IPs and some other stuff too, which I'm able to do with ease. 

Was not easy setting it up in the beginning but got the hang of it finally. Too bad it doesn't allow overclocking (I'd love to try for a while haha) on my hardware. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

